# Texas Rigged decoy weights



## RubFub (Sep 11, 2011)

4 oz. Texas rigged decoy weights. Don't mess with wrapping or tangling decoy lines any more... Put your spread out and pick up in half the time! Custom length to 4ft *$20. *Longer lengths just a little more. Call or text Kelton 801-528-2588


----------

